# insulation



## adenanita (Aug 24, 2010)

hi to all well another newby brill site pleased to be member we have movano lwb/hr question regarding insulation well rockwool to be precise, packed into all crevices  what about condensation and the rockwool soaking this up how then does it get chance to breath and dry out will be putting roof vents in for ventilation and eber for heat so how does rockwool perform with moisture.
regards adrian


----------



## Byronic (Aug 24, 2010)

You have got to prevent moisture laden air from reaching the cool or cold metal sides where the moisture will condense, and of course result in all the obvious problems. Rockwool being fibrous will permit vapour to pass through it, so it's not a suitable material. In fact if the conditions are suitable the moisture will condense on the Rockwool itself( interstitial condensation).
If you are very careful it is possible to use Rockwool, if you overlay it with a vapour barrier (polythene,or polyethyline sheet) making sure all egdes, seams,penetrations are sealed with duct tape or similar.
Anyway it's generally considered best to use closed cell foam matting ( eg camping undermats) glued to the walls/roof. Gaps behind strengthening ribs can be filled with expanding foam, you have be sure you leave no gaps for moisture to collect.
Best of luck with the conversion.


----------



## adenanita (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks very much for that with all the possible problems that rockwool can cause who uses it any one enlighten me further , anyone used this space age silver stuff very ifficent so the blarb says, its a reall problem deciding on what to use curves and bracing in vans dont make it easy so what does the industry use ,or maybe any one know where I can buy a job lot of camping mats.
any way lots of you have done it 
regards adrian


----------



## Byronic (Aug 25, 2010)

There are quite a few proprietary insulation mats and quilts with outer impermeable membrane usually made for the building industry eg Superquilt, you have to find a compatible adhesive eg Contact adhesive, aerosol or spatula applied.
 As for camping mats something very similar is Xpamet sold by  Reimo UK agents, other panel van convertors use similar products you could try them. Camping mat size is a bit on the small size, hence equals more joints.
I have used 15mm Xpamet for ceiling and walls and then glued expanded polystyrene board to the wallboard backs,so. the Xpamet stops the condensation and provides some insulation and the polystyrene provides the bulk of the insulation,this method used on 2 vans has been very successful. 
Current van uses 3mm flexible plastic foam sheet(easy to stick around indentations etc) glued to walls and ceilings with PVA adhesive. Then exp. polysyrene boards glued to back of wallboards.Ribs filled with expanding aerosol foam. The ceiling has 3mm flexible foam (as walls) but covered with 50mm Rockwool which is covered with building grade polythene sheet with no gaps or unsealed pentrations to keep out water vapour. I've had this van for more than 10 years with no problems.


----------



## caspar (Aug 25, 2010)

adenanita said:


> thanks very much for that with all the possible problems that rockwool can cause who uses it any one enlighten me further , anyone used this space age silver stuff very ifficent so the blarb says, its a reall problem deciding on what to use curves and bracing in vans dont make it easy so what does the industry use ,or maybe any one know where I can buy a job lot of camping mats.
> any way lots of you have done it
> regards adrian



Where do you live. I can get hold of insulation free of charge in pretty much as much quantity as you want it (and all legal!!!!!!)

If anywhere near South Wales, let me know.


----------



## kell (Aug 25, 2010)

I used rockwool on my current and previous self build vans Adrian. 
The mains benefits are the relatively low cost and the ease of fitting. 
The downside as mentioned is that if it gets wet (leaks or condensation) it will be hard for it to dry out, it's likely to sag leaving spaces without insulation and the damp that it would hold would be likely to damage the van interior lining and possibly encourage rust to the parts of the van body itself.

my interior walls of the van are lined with a good quality rubber backed carpet and the rubber acts as a good vapour barrier to prevent condensation soaking into the wall lining.

Cheers.
John


----------



## baronweetman (Aug 25, 2010)

I insulated the whole of my van with sheeps wool. It comes in sealed poli envelopes packed round my meat orders from Dukeshill. no probs at all over the last 12 months in both extreems of weather. now collecting more to do myy daughters van


----------



## adenanita (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks all, casper I am in w/yorkshire bit far but thanks any way , sheeps wool maybe seems a good idea just had a look at web blarbb says if it gets moist it generates heat is that to aid drying out? sound as though it might be worth looking into might be more expensive , or am I being to fussy maybe I wont have van by the time it rusts if it does at all its so darn difficult to decide


----------



## al n sal (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive used rockwool previously too, had no probs.. just make sure you use some kind of vapour barrier.

using foam or sheeps wool is great but if your not going to keep the van for ever, then maybe better to use cheaper alternative, then use the savings for more goodies to put in the van

al


----------



## vwalan (Aug 26, 2010)

hi, i find rockwool tends to settle down into clumps. better to use the insulation bats used in housconstruction. some is foiled back. or these days use kingspan. .i have used polystyrene sheets .very cheap and easy to work with. cheers alan.


----------



## caspar (Aug 26, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi, i find rockwool tends to settle down into clumps. better to use the insulation bats used in housconstruction. some is foiled back. or these days use kingspan. .i have used polystyrene sheets .very cheap and easy to work with. cheers alan.



That's the stuff I can get free. Very effective, and as I discovered with my last van, because it's foil backed if it does get damp it doesn't let it through to the bodywork. You can buy it, but if you've anywhere near you that makes it as I have, they have "seconds" (nothing wrong with them except maybe a tiny crease in the silver foil) that they export, but willingly give away to locals who are cheeky enough to ask!


----------



## Byronic (Aug 26, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi, i find rockwool tends to settle down into clumps. better to use the insulation bats used in housconstruction. some is foiled back. or these days use kingspan. .i have used polystyrene sheets .very cheap and easy to work with. cheers alan.


Trouble is rigid boards cannot easily follow follow panel contours this leaves voids ie spaces for vapour to condense.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 26, 2010)

hi .yes kingspan works better in truck/ box conversions .the foil backed soft insuation is alot more forgiving. and can be squeezed into dificult shapes. there is always that extreme that was taiked about earlier ,but i find it expensive ,but good. i think byronic and me have the best idea ,head south when it gets cold . much better than insulation, ha ha. sometimes it all comes down to whats available or what you can get your hands on specially if its free. we like free. cheers alan.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 26, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi .yes kingspan works better in truck/ box conversions .the foil backed soft insuation is alot more forgiving. and can be squeezed into dificult shapes. there is always that extreme that was taiked about earlier ,but i find it expensive ,but good. i think byronic and me have the best idea ,head south when it gets cold . much better than insulation, ha ha. sometimes it all comes down to whats available or what you can get your hands on specially if its free. we like free. cheers alan.



Heading south er, if only that was true last winter and the year before that? Good job Repsol refills are cheap,lets hope this year turns out to be an improvement.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 26, 2010)

time to cross that water again. cant stay this side anymore. may get more dirham to the pound if we are lucky. seems timbuctu may be on the cards. he is lucky that tim. hope to leave 11nov . had instructions from mr purple. see you there . you may hide but we can seek you out. van could do with a polish. have fun see you later. cheers alan.


----------



## adenanita (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks to all for kind words of wisdom will now have to decide


----------



## Pathfinder (Sep 18, 2010)

*Insulation*

If you use Rockwool there are different types to look for.I would not use the pink type used for loft insulation as this would fall down the inside of your van and clump.I would advise using the more solid type of Rockwool the type that you have to cut with a sharp knife and is made from volcanic rock.This type will always stays solid and will not clump, you can get this at any builders merchants.Use 50mm thickness and if necessary pull apart to get into the tighter areas of your van.Been used on canal boats for many years and stood the test of time.


----------

